# RE: Pigeons life expectancy?



## edward_russo

*RE: Pigeons life expectancy?*

What is the life expectancy of a pigeon? Also is there a way to tell how old a pigeon is?

------------------
Edward J. Russo


----------



## maryco

Hello,

I don't think there is a way to tell how old an adult pigeon is or when he was born except if the pigeon was wearing a band which lists the date of birth.

I believe pigeons can live upto 20 years or more if they were taken care of... As for wild pigeons about 5-6 years, I think?

Mary


----------



## raynjudy

"Probably the oldest authentically recorded age of a pigeon is that of Kaiser, a red checkered cock, 17-47-0350, captured in a basket of pigeons during the Meuse-Argonne offensive in 1918...Kaiser was reported to have died at the age of thirty-two years eight months (Amer. Pigeon Jour., 1950, p. 226)..." **

Now that's an old pigeon! I sure hope Bernie raises the bar on that record!

I think Mary's estimates are more realistic. One source averaged the life of a feral pigeon at four years, but there may well be regional variances on that estimate.

** Page 273, paragraph five, THE PIGEON, Levi, Wendell M. (Levi Publishing Company, Inc., Sumter, S.C.)

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## TAWhatley

Hello Edward and Welcome!

I have a pigeon named Traveler who proudly wears a 1987 band .. thus he is 15 going on 16 and I hope has many years in him. He is/was a rescue bird and I have only had him for about 3 years. Traveler is now blind in one eye from injures but otherwise healthy, viable, and a "real pistol". He is one of my MAIN birds!

I have many other rescue pigeons that I believe are quite old but I have no way of "proving" this as I do with Traveler.

They are totally amazing creatures, worthy of being rescued and helped, and most of all not only worthy of love but also creatures that will reciprocate.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Danielle Chase

I have heard that pigeons can live up to thirty years of age - if kept safe from harm. On the other hand - "city" pigeons, or those that are wild - have a life span of about 4 years. Eggbert will be 10 years old this December and I would love for him to live to the ripe old age of 30! When we were in Montana last year, a gal I was talking to said they had a pet pigeon at one time named "Banner" that lived to be 19 years old. LONG LIVE PIGEONS!!! PIGEONS FOREVER!!!


----------

